# The new face of White Dwarf?



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm, not sure on this.

Clicky


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I heard something somewhere about a second mag but honestly I was expecting a bi monthly mag and not white dwarf going weekly, interesting


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, well I'm not convinced it will happen so quickly. If it was, all the subscribers would know about it already and we would have heard this rumour some time ago. However that doesn't mean its not going to happen, I just think a large pinch of salt is needed for this one, especially on the short notice.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Existing and new subscribers was my first thought.

I mean, as much as we rag on them I feel that would be just too much of a dick move on GW's part.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Id prefere white dwarf like this if its the same price as a paint pot. As long as they don't make a dick move by only including the latest news and stories such as a look at the new armies in that Visions magazine and exclude them from the weekly one.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Seems unlikely. They don't have a ton of advertisements to offset the cost of printing a magazine large scale.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

A smaller weekly edition might lack the substance and content full month issues have. I'd like to see it stay the way it is but then again I've never bothered to buy the damn thing before (probably will change that when they release the Imperial Guard issue haha)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

At the moment the trouble is they are filling half the mag with bollocks around the new releases. The Warriors box set was shown over two doublespread pages. Maybe if they had only two dozen pages to get your attention, the releases would be back to being crammed onto a single double spread and they could actually do decent, compact articles rather than padding to fill a full months worth...


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Oddly for me (and this is a familiar concept....) if this is true, I would consider buying it on a regular basis. I'm often massively out of the loop for months with all stuff GW so this may actually be an incentive to keep me abreast (titter) of all the goings on.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

You said abreast..... 


I'd probably buy the odd one if something _really_ grabbed my attention. But it most definitely wouldn't be a regular purchase.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Sooo instead of $10 for a month it would be $12 a month, without tax.
Instead of 150ish pages it'll be about 112 (28 per mag), note including all the picture/waste pages.
And instead of about a week worth of bathroom material it's about 4 days.

Wellll....if true I'm no longer buying white dwarf.

EDIT: I imagine if they still had subscription they would raise the price, that's a lot of mail going out.


----------



## LokiDeathclaw (Jun 19, 2013)

Shame. This new weekly format will probably end up as a catalogue of new releases with a battle report and some shit article rambling on about random, irrelevant issues. And as others have said, less for more money and still no actual hobby info like the old days!!


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Tawa said:


> You said abreast.....


and titter:wink:



LokiDeathclaw said:


> and still no actual hobby info like the old days!!


I was waiting for someone to mention the old days, 
the days when you could use your dreadnought as a murder weapon and I think I may have forgotten the point again......................


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know as i kinda like the idea of a new evolution of the magazine. I'll judge it when i see the new stuff.:crazy:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

humakt said:


> OK, well I'm not convinced it will happen so quickly. If it was, all the subscribers would know about it already and we would have heard this rumour some time ago.


This is the first I've heard about this and I have subscribed for longer than I can remember (or care to admit!)


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

White Dwarf magazine is irrelevant to me. I started playing quite recently and after looking over few issues in GW store found them completely useless. They have less material than a decent website like BoLS would cover. Its simply used to showcase new releases with a random batrep and some painting tut. 

White Dwarf should expend into general mini wargaming rather then GW exclusive ad service. Or include more interesting material like more useful tutorials, or even just release updates for those underpowered units in each codex kinda like a FAQ, man the sales would def jump by a lot!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Stormxlr said:


> White Dwarf should expend into general mini wargaming rather then GW exclusive ad service. Or include more interesting material like more useful tutorials, or even just release updates for those underpowered units in each codex kinda like a FAQ, man the sales would def jump by a lot!


It used to be like that about 10 years, back then it was quite common to have page (or several :shok without a picture on it! Shocking I know. I was quite happy to have a subscription back then, I could spend days if not weeks pouring over each issue. I took out a sub when they "revamped" it. Barely think I even spent an hour reading the last issue. I didn't resubscribe.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

This is so upsetting as I enjoy flicking though WD










From here http://natfka.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/warhammer-visions-official-sighting-of.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

> *Originally Posted by Games Workshop: Helsinki*
> Stop press, we have a new format of White Dwarf incoming!
> 
> Starting February 1st. White Dwarf will appear weekly. Within it's 32 pages you'll find everything you need to know about all the week’s other new releases and latest hobby news.
> ...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some more rumors for you to sink your teeth in 




> Tvia Mr. Mystery over on the Bols Lounge
> Confirmed in store.
> 
> Seems they have the scoop, with web announcement to follow at some point.
> ...



A reader on feait posted this 


> For what it's worth, my local GW shop just posted this on it's facebook page:
> 
> As many of you know BIG things are coming to white Dwarf. So what does that mean for you?
> 
> ...


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> Some more rumors for you to sink your teeth in
> A reader on feait posted this


Soooo maybe monthly white dwarf, prbly going to raise price, and defiantly weekly dwarf, little more than gw ads that you pay for.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

If they want any new format to be a success they will have to seriously up the amount of useful content. This would be an ideal way to release all these new-fangled data slates in hard copy. More missions, scenarios, and articles are needed, stuff that actually can actually be used in a game, as opposed to just reviews and battle reps featuring the army of the moment.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

After thinking it over a weekly white dwarf with no other content than Standard Bearer, Veetock, Blansishu (or how the hell you spell it) and maybe paint splatter would be freaking awesome. Unfortunately, GW will probably insist on including things about their games. :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the latest information directly from GW on the new WD

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12900004

Looks like they are restarting the numbering of the issues from 1.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

So, we're looking at £2.40.
That's £9.60 a month if you buy all four.


Then there is the other mag if you want that too......


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

as a monthly subscriber im gonna wait out on the weekly mag and see whats its like as giving free copys to people who gets theres in the post.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

humakt said:


> Here is the latest information directly from GW on the new WD
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/wnt/blog.jsp?pid=12900004
> 
> Looks like they are restarting the numbering of the issues from 1.



Anyone know what the current issue number of WD is? 
Can't find it when looking at the magazine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

chryckan said:


> anyone know what the current issue number of wd is?
> Can't find it when looking at the magazine.


409.


----------

